# Snapper season forecast



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like stacked 5ft day before season if forecast holds. Coast guard will have its hands full if lots of bay boats go out in those conditions









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope It's so rough no one can fish across the whole gulf!! Fuel to the fire


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

What app is that 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

Windfinder. Pay for the pro version.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like 5ft at 7 sec right opening day. Going to be a busy day for coast guard if holds. Windfinder pro is app









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

I won't get too excited about the forecast until about 3 days prior

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

"Windy with a chance of Mackeral"


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Blow baby blow!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope it's blowing, I'll be out there regardless.... Hall of Fame Tournament, and we have Snapper in it!... for 1 day.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Well 5ft at 6 sec for snapper days cant even call it a week. Looks like south Texas has a zero fishable days this year unless you have a 60ft boat
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Here's Galveston forecast on May 31st. That's as far out as I can see now.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is weather buoy south of Freeport. Looks a little better but bumpy
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

John the fisherman said:


> Here is weather buoy south of Freeport. Looks a little better but bumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thank you.


----------



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

According to Ole BG All us recs have sportfishers so this should all be doable for us


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't go unless 2.5ft or less. Looks like zero days in texas if forecast holds

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

Hang on... Buddy Guindon made it very clear that all us Rec Fisherman have 100k-1million type boats.... 4-5ft'ers is nothing to us..

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I almost typed it all with a straight face.....


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be in Destin hopefully catching fish out of my bay boat...the forecast there looks much better


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

snapper season is more like a tourament these days..lol


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to see what my Haynie Magnum is really made of!! Maybe if I punch it I can just hop from wave to wave. Meh....I'll just stay home. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm not that mad at it if it's 2+' we stay home.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Saw something on FB the other day but can't find it now...the Orange Beach, AL guys were going to do an on-the-water protest on the 4th...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

mjz said:


> Saw something on FB the other day but can't find it now...the Orange Beach, AL guys were going to do an on-the-water protest on the 4th...


http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...ww.fox10tv.com/story/3550249...fishing-limits


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^^ Is anyone planning something for around here? Freeport or Galveston?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...ww.fox10tv.com/story/3550249...fishing-limits


What actions are taking place on this protest?

Are they going to all anchor their boats at the mouth of the jetties and not allow the commercial guys to leave port?


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Sat forcast just got a lot better with a light west wind. If that holds waves should calm down









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Any one wanna play a little 
3 Card Monte???


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

hog said:


> Any one wanna play a little
> 3 Card Monte???


I got a good laugh out of that! 
Good stuff right there!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Wednesday 05/31
83Â° | 77Â°
Chance of a Thunderstorm
*50*% / *0.05* in


 
Thursday 06/01
84Â° | 78Â°

Chance of a Thunderstorm
*50*% / *0.13* in


 
Friday 06/02
85Â° | 78Â°
Chance of a Thunderstorm*30*% / *0.02* in


 
Saturday 06/03
86Â° | 78Â°
Chance of a Thunderstorm
*50*% / *0.52* in


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

To think of rough weather, getting beat up, the Coast Guard's version of black Friday, or smooth seas and lines at the ramp, either way I'm cringing on the thought of a 3 day single Saturday Snapper season and will likely sit this one out, plus I'm too hard-headed and don't like the feeling of being a puppet while the Gulf Lords sit back and laugh as everyone scrambles at the mess they've caused

I would rather donate my gas money to those fighting for a permanent solution to the madness

FV Relentless


----------



## bhales (Apr 14, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> What actions are taking place on this protest?
> 
> Are they going to all anchor their boats at the mouth of the jetties and not allow the commercial guys to leave port?


no we are just going to be there in great numbers as the charter boats head out of the pass. doing it at 05:30 will cut down on the yahoos showing up in a rental pontoon drunk. we are having a pre meeting wed the 31st and the head of the ALabama marine resouces will be at the meeting to talk with us. this is well organized and we have the mayor of orange beach and a few state reps that will be out on boats on the 4th.

if you come no alcohol and please fly the biggest american flag you own off your boat

we will have some guys in smaller boats making sure no one tries to block anything.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bhales said:


> no we are just going to be there in great numbers as the charter boats head out of the pass. doing it at 05:30 will cut down on the yahoos showing up in a rental pontoon drunk. we are having a pre meeting wed the 31st and the head of the ALabama marine resouces will be at the meeting to talk with us. this is well organized and we have the mayor of orange beach and a few state reps that will be out on boats on the 4th.
> 
> if you come no alcohol and please fly the biggest american flag you own off your boat
> 
> we will have some guys in smaller boats making sure no one tries to block anything.....


Sounds great! Hope you guys get some great national coverage. We stand with you guys!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

bhales said:


> no we are just going to be there in great numbers as the charter boats head out of the pass. doing it at 05:30 will cut down on the yahoos showing up in a rental pontoon drunk. we are having a pre meeting wed the 31st and the head of the ALabama marine resouces will be at the meeting to talk with us. this is well organized and we have the mayor of orange beach and a few state reps that will be out on boats on the 4th.
> 
> if you come no alcohol and please fly the biggest american flag you own off your boat
> 
> we will have some guys in smaller boats making sure no one tries to block anything.....


Are there going to be any signs displayed? People might just think everyone is out waiting for snapper season to start or something, who knows what others not in the know would be thinking

FV Relentless


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

4-5ft on the 1st building to 5-6ft on the 2nd per BW.com


----------



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

GCC be like...


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

i would be willing to drag the boat down galveston or surfside and park to get some camera time. Who is good at organizing these things? Surely we could get a schwack load of boats out there that would get some attention. Most people i have found have no clue whats happening.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Snapper Wars ...2017*

weather really matters?


----------



## bhales (Apr 14, 2016)

TXFishin said:


> Are there going to be any signs displayed? People might just think everyone is out waiting for snapper season to start or something, who knows what others not in the know would be thinking
> 
> FV Relentless


yes most everyone will have either my shirts or shirts the organizer is selling and ill have a big Rediculous flag hanging off my boat. the organizers have been on all of the local sports radio shows and the local news have all done stories on it, even thought the liberal local station made it out like we were going to block the pass like the BLM did the interstates















even our two faced congressman Bradley Byrne made a video of how he supports the protest.

i think there is a large group of spectators that dont have boats that are going to show up with signs as well. i know my dad and some friends are oging to come out just to watch...
coast guard and alabama marine police will be on site to keep the peace and we have there blessing for the event as long as we dont block the channel.

should be interesting if the wind and current are up that morning....


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice!!

FV Relentless


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> 4-5ft on the 1st building to 5-6ft on the 2nd per BW.com


right....and what was NOAA saying about eliminating the derby-style fishing in rough conditions because of safety concerns?
snookered


----------



## bhales (Apr 14, 2016)

Snookered said:


> right....and what was NOAA saying about eliminating the derby-style fishing in rough conditions because of safety concerns?
> snookered


has already started here, State waters in AL just opened today and there has already been a collision. 21 contender was run over while snapper fishing by a 25 Cat destroyed the contender 6 people pulled from the water all ok

http://www.fox10tv.com/story/355263...from-water-after-collision-off-dauphin-island









this part below was on FB so im not sure if its BS or not but if true those guys should be locked up

.....Cat boat was outside nine miles, officers went to go tell them that they were too far and they started to run, when they got on plane instead of going around the contender they ran right through the contender and flipped it. Boys jumped off the boat but the girls held on while the boat flipped............WHat??????


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

bhales said:


> yes most everyone will have either my shirts or shirts the organizer is selling and ill have a big Rediculous flag hanging off my boat. the organizers have been on all of the local sports radio shows and the local news have all done stories on it, even thought the liberal local station made it out like we were going to block the pass like the BLM did the interstates
> View attachment 3687562
> 
> 
> ...


Were can I buy one of them shirts?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Weather looks like a total blow out. What are they going to say now when we catch zero pounds???


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Weather looks like a total blow out. What are they going to say now when we catch zero pounds???


They will say that the system works, and that endangered snapper stocks continue to slowly rebuild due to their awesome management.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CapeHorn24_ (May 1, 2017)

After many years pass and the Gulf Council says that the red snapper population is rebuilt, how many days would are season be? 
Seems like it would still only be like a 10 day season due to population growth and whatever excuses they make.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> What are they going to say now when we catch zero pounds???


Easy. They will simply say that we went over our quota by 20% and we will have to reduce our 2018 season to make up for it.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll have an Trump executive order with a side of HCR 105 to go please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Weather looks like a total blow out. What are they going to say now when we catch zero pounds???


Well .... since we share that piece of pie with the charter boats and head boats and they have 49 days to fish I doubt they will have a problem saying "we" exceeded our quota.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Snapper Wars...2032*



CapeHorn24_ said:


> After many years pass and the Gulf Council says that the red snapper population is rebuilt, how many days would are season be?
> Seems like it would still only be like a 10 day season due to population growth and whatever excuses they make.


In the year 2032,target year for the re-build, there will be no rec season in fed water,same as now, due to all the states having extended their state water seasons to pacify their constituents......even though there are no quality snapper found there.....that is not the point....the point is the rec's have effectively been re-moved from the fishery


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Thursday...southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. 

.thursday night...southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

roundman said:


> Thursday...southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
> 
> .thursday night...southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms


totally normal for this time of year.....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Weather looks like a total blow out. What are they going to say now when we catch zero pounds???


they'll say state waters were over fished, and the 2018 catch will need to be reduced again.

mainly because people keep trying to follow their ******** rules and report their catches. why report anything to anyone? F these people. ALL data they collect is used against recreational fisherman.

until congress turns over control to the states out to some appreciable distance, this ins't going to change. unless someone wants to storm the NOAA office to tar and feather them in public.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

yap blow out here it is for the opening day for us down south.
Southeast wind around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
and no better for yall up north of corpus.

ThursdaySoutheast wind around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

Thursday Night Southeast wind around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet with occasional seas up to 8 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.
South texas is the worst place on the gulf coast to own a offshore boat!!!!


----------



## mako98 (Aug 8, 2009)

Agree....our boat is in the marina in Port A and we are here all week. Doesn't look like we will get any fishing in this week. Plan was to split end of amberjack season and red snapper when we planned this. Since amberjack ended early that wasn't happening anyway.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

I ran out of the SS jetties yesterday afternoon to see what it would be like to give it a try later in the week. Not happening.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I have 8 kids under 12 plus a couple of dads scheduled for Saturday. Too bad we won't be able to reschedule. 

Thursday - Southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

Thursday Night - Southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

Friday - Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 5 feet with occasional seas up to 6 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

Friday Night - Southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet with occasional seas up to 7 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw this season doesn't look like it's going to happen for us 3 day guys. I just know they are going to say we were able to get out those 3 days and put a smoking on the snapper.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

The Gulf Council is likely oblivious to this weather leading to our 0 day season (I have been telling everyone that 3 days is the same as 0 - last year's 9 days was 0 for me too). They are likely off in their own world planning the 2018-2020 take down of our beeliners, mahi, cobia, triggers, remaining grouper, etc.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Dateline June 1, 2017

In a small bar near the Galveston seawall it was unhappy hour.

Three disgruntled red snapper fishermen sat at the bar having a 
cold one after a day of non red snapper fishing. The guy on the
end was a school teacher from Freeport. We'll call him Jimmy.

At a table in a dimly lit corner of the bar sat Jack and Joe who were
fish counters for the Gulf Council. Joe was covering Galveston
and Jack was covering Freeport.

Jimmy couldn't help but notice the laughter coming from that table
as he cast annoyed glances that way. Straining to hear he was
able to pick up some of the conversation.

Joe: I turned in 345,000 lbs today. 

Jack: Really? It was 6' to 8' out there today ... did you even see any boats?

Joe: Nah. What'd you turn in?

Jack: 290,000 lbs.

Joe: That's all? Remember Roy put the pressure on us this year 
and we only have 3 days to pad those numbers.

This was followed by the sound of longnecks clinking.

Jimmy was livid


To be continued .......


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm cancelling my Thursday-Friday vacation days when I get to the office tomorrow. No reason in taking the days off if you can't fish due to weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Weather looks like a total blow out. What are they going to say now when we catch zero pounds???


They are going to say the quota was caught in Florida just like the AJ quota.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a good weekend to do maintenance on the boat.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> I hope It's so rough no one can fish across the whole gulf!! Fuel to the fire


and then the morons will claim due to over fishing of red snapper during the three days in 2017, there will be only one day in 2018 for red snapper.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> and then the morons will claim due to over fishing of red snapper during the three days in 2017, there will be only one day in 2018 for red snapper.


Yes, and in 2019 it will be a negative quota, you'll be required to buy 3 juvenile Red Snapper at a federally approved fishery (stocked via Katie's Seafood), and safely release them on approved federal structures

FV Relentless


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

TXFishin said:


> Yes, and in 2019 it will be a negative quota, you'll be required to buy 3 juvenile Red Snapper at a federally approved fishery (stocked via Katie's Seafood), and safely release them on approved federal structures
> 
> FV Relentless


Nope. They will have to be released over the bare flat Gulf floor miles from the nearest man made structure. Snapper found over structure don't count according to them.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks like the FORECASTED seas are setting...
WHAT SAY YE MASTER PROGNOSTICATORS ?


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

3's on the first...









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

3-4's with a 90% chance of thunderstorms is no fun... we will be sitting this one out. Probably best I save my vacation days for July and August any how....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Thursday
southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet.
Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning, then a chance of
showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon.

Thursday night
southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to
4 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

Friday
southeast winds around 15 knots. Seas 3 to 5 feet. A
chance of showers and thunderstorms.

Friday night
southeast winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet
with occasional seas up to 7 feet. A chance of showers and
thunderstorms.

Saturday
southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet with
occasional seas up to 7 feet. A chance of showers and
thunderstorms.

Saturday night
southeast winds around 10 knots. Seas 3 to
4 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah
Ok
Ok
I get it.
We're screwwwed...
ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜”

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

^that statement is true even if the weather was perfect all 3 days.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

At least a few guys won't need to worry about a season

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/louisianas-new-red-snapper-catch-share-program?src=SOC&dom=fb#page-2

FV Relentless


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

I just posted on the gulf council's FB page regarding the weather forecast. Last year the low pressure over Texas screwed many folks in TX and LA for 5 days of crappy weather, while Florida had nice weather. They gave 2 extra days because of the named storm that came through and Florida complained about it. What about our 5 days we were screwed?? Maybe if we all start complaining now about the weather forecast, they may consider extra days this year. Probably not, but worth a shot going voice our opinion on the FB page.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Dufrsp31 said:


> I just posted on the gulf council's FB page regarding the weather forecast. Last year the low pressure over Texas screwed many folks in TX and LA for 5 days of crappy weather, while Florida had nice weather. They gave 2 extra days because of the named storm that came through and Florida complained about it. What about our 5 days we were screwed?? Maybe if we all start complaining now about the weather forecast, they may consider extra days this year. Probably not, but worth a shot going voice our opinion on the FB page.


The buoy is down, no way to prove the weather was bad....

US Dept of Commerce
National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
National Weather Service
Corpus Christi, TX
426 Pinson Dr
Corpus Christi, TX 78406
(361) 289-0959

Call these guys and ask what's going on and tell them the buoy is down. You are planning a trip a day the information is valuable to having a safe trip and see what they say.

At this point they are just being petty, but I've got some time to play that game anyway!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Get'er Wet said:


> I'm cancelling my Thursday-Friday vacation days when I get to the office tomorrow. No reason in taking the days off if you can't fish due to weather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't cancel the cabin I rented in this short of notice, so off to Bolivar Thursday morning we'll go. Hopefully the weather cooperates some so we can spend some time on the beach with the daughter.

Luckily I'm only burning a day of vacation, but the cabin is a little over $1,100 for Thursday through Sunday.

I'll need to make sure I have a four day stock of libations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

We rented a house in Freeport that we can't cancel either. I think Thursday is going to be fishable though. It's trending the right way


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Tails-Up said:


> We rented a house in Freeport that we can't cancel either. I think Thursday is going to be fishable though. It's trending the right way


Hopefully it'll flatten a little and your able to get out.

There will be allot of this going on and the kicker will be when they announce an extra couple of days somewhere known down the road because people couldn't get out

Regardless of weather, to think of a 72 hour season, either smooth or flat and the Black Friday Thanksgiving sale sheeple feeling it gives me, unless I get a wild hair, I'll be sitting this one out

FV Relentless


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

We are hoping to get out Thursday, I am going to wait till tomorrow around noon to decide, back up plan is either Destin or Playa.


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

I was planning on skipping snapper season, but I have not yet had my new(used) boat out fishing. I guess I will wait and see how the thunderstorms look.

Maybe I will keep some snapper this year after all.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know if I'm losing it or just unrealistically optimistic but it looks like at least one of the days will be fishable. Only thing I can't figure out is why almost every single one of my weather apps say something different.

Maybe I've been looking at this junk for way too long and have started being unreasonable.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks and sounds tropical.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

I've given up on the three day season ..
Seas are setting, but it still looks like there will be some thunderstorms...
And Charlie is JUST NOW stating to work on my boat...
I'm Going back to work tomorrow, moving my vacation.

Maybe we will get an extension...
If not, I'll be hammering then at Vancouver and Matagorda reefs...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

IF the thunderstorms are not too much of an issue, tomorrow looks like the only possible day. Friday and Saturday looks like a blowout at this point.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> IF the thunderstorms are not too much of an issue, tomorrow looks like the only possible day. Friday and Saturday looks like a blowout at this point.


Good luck..
I hope someone gets out there ...

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Robert.Parson said:


> Good luck..
> I hope someone gets out there ...
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


wont be me. Stuck at work. But tomorrow looks like the day, but that could easily get washed out if the thunderstorms are bad.


----------



## chipshot (Jun 13, 2006)

Too any angler that heads out tomorrow be safe and watch the weather to the South. 

I was almost to head to Freeport earlier, but those storms to the South seem to be creeping North at a good pace.

Be Safe and Good Luck!


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Definitely creeping North...









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

These idiot POS morons put the lives of many fishermen in danger.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

This above ^^^^ is my worry. Please do not let this 3 day season make you go out in crappy conditions because the FEderal ********* have taken away our fish. It's either fish able or it is not. Your safety, and that of your guests, is the responsibility of the boat owner.
Do NOT push the safety limits, even as we are all ****** off beyond belief.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Buoy is 3.9ft now. Guess we will be sleeping in


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Funny when you put it into perspective. They claim to have implemented catch shares, over having a season, so that the commercial group was not fighting to catch their share before the season was shut down risking their lives for snapper, no matter the weather. Now the tables have turned 180 and that same burden has been forced upon the average Joe.


----------



## mako98 (Aug 8, 2009)

We had hopes of 2 footers today in Port A according to the forecast. Drove down by the jetties to take a look and it looks much rougher than that so we called it a day. Sitting on the pier in the channel have seen a few center consoles go out and turn around and the wind has picked up considerably.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Guy in top left of the screenshot gave it a go. This is a Webcam out of port a.

We are gonna take a look at it tomorrow morning.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tomorrow is supposed to be worse.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

looks calmer in the Eastern gulf as far as wind and waves go, but they seem to have a lot of thunderstorms to deal with. Needless to say, conditions are dicey at best.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Lots of storms popping up was clear this morning hope everyone is ok out there. Buoy said 3.6 at 6 sec at 7am this morning. I am not that angry at the snapper









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Glad to be back on shore. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

-Jake- said:


> Glad to be back on shore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Did you get out early?


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I love eating snapper but risking your life for two fish is not worth it. Good luck to all and be safe out there.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill bet it is bumpy coming off those tstorms,


----------



## uscglly (Aug 17, 2010)

Just made it back to the Galveston Jetties. It was a bit nautical today.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

uscglly said:


> Just made it back to the Galveston Jetties. It was a bit nautical today.


was it very hard to get your limit? LOL


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've got some freezer burned snapper underneath about 2 tons of deer meat if anyone's interested (also suitable for cat food). I wouldn't fight this weather if it was the only day of mermaid season.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ They cut us down to one day of mermaid season too? Them son of a *****es!


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^^ They cut us down to one day of mermaid season too? Them son of a *****es!


The good news is the comms and long liners land very few. Something about commercial fisherman's lack of teeth and personal hygiene really seems to turn off the bite. They can on occasion get a dirty leg (I mean fin) on the hook for a little meth. But let's be honest how often does a comm have any "spare" meth???


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

Now THAT"S funny right there, I don't care WHO you are!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Well looks like they survived opening day 2k17...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

winds dead here now,,, goooo,lol


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Good enough for me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Go get em blaze'em. 
Just keep an eye on the thunderstorms...
















Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What does tomorrow look like? My boss got invited on a 2 day overnight trip leaving this afternoon on a 25' boat. He is asking me if he should go or not, or is it to dangerous. I asked him why are they going on a 2night overnight trip? He said they are after other species as well. I made the statement that other windows will come, those can be caught year around. I would sit it out. He is leaning on me to help his decision. What would you guys do. I don't fish offshore enough to make a good decision for him.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday 4-6' don't go


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

fishin' soldier said:


> what does tomorrow look like? My boss got invited on a 2 day overnight trip leaving this afternoon on a 25' boat. He is asking me if he should go or not, or is it to dangerous. I asked him why are they going on a 2night overnight trip? He said they are after other species as well. I made the statement that other windows will come, those can be caught year around. I would sit it out. He is leaning on me to help his decision. What would you guys do. I don't fish offshore enough to make a good decision for him.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, for a week it was up to 6' and see what it is today, i would look at it tonight and if good prepare and make a final call in the morning


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Might be ok
Depends on the boat and Captain...
















Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful weather today. 3 man limit, finished of state limit on the way in. Sun all day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

